

All your souvenirs are on a crashed HD, what do you do? - samueladam

A desperate mum's  hard disk loaded with her son's pictures  makes more noise than a faulty motherboard.<p>It sounds really bad :
http://samueladam.net/_uploads/hdsound.ogg<p>To all HD recovery cracks, it would be nice to have your opinion and your general advices on what to do, where to go with an apparently dead HD to expect a miracle.<p>The first one who talks about backups will be downmodded. ;)
======
stuartcw
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpinRite>

------
jrockway
_The first one who talks about backups will be downmodded._

You're too lazy to solve the problem the obvious way, so you're going to
downmod people that remind you to Never Let This Happen Again?

~~~
samueladam
The topic is about recovering from a crashed HD, and it was an humorous way to
keep the comments focused. Relax, I won't down mod you (it's impossible).

Of course, a backup is the best solution, but it doesn't bring data back to
tell someone "You should have ...".

